# older motorhomes



## ellen (Feb 6, 2011)

hello everyone,  Must say that i am really enjoying the forum.  Could i ask any hymer motorhome owners, especilly of motorhomes that are around 12yr old or older for you opinion.  I do see quite a few for sale having only done around the 53000 miles which seems nothing for their age.  What i do wonder is if due to age there are lots of parts that need replacing? My hubby and i are totally useless when it comes to  motor mechanics and wouldn`t want to buy anything that would be constantly in need of jobs being done to it.  From what i read the old vw campervans can be bottom less pits moneywise and so i wonder if its the same for the hymer motorhomes.  We do fancy one with a garage underneath so that when the dogs are wet they could use it as a kennel til they dried off.  Any help and advice on these motorhomes would be greatfully accepted.   Best wishes.    Ellen.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi Ellen 

I can't speak for the newer models but our 1992 Hymer S700 is solid as a rock.  We have had to replace the fan belt and tensioner and the exhaust since we bought it in 2006.

Apart from regular services and some wear and tear items such as a water pump and a tap it has needed very little attention.

It is on the Mercedes 410D transporter chassis that is pre Sprinter.


----------



## bevo (Feb 6, 2011)

if you buy on condition not age you should be ok.
  the mechanical side as long as it's been regularly serviced (service book) is not really a problem.
         a lot of motorhomers only do small mileages, but they could be on a site longterm.
so buy on condition.
   first impressions when you go to have a look.

i had a look inside a 2003 twin axle hymer when away in spain and it was looking very tired inside with handles and doors hanging off.

good luck


----------



## toxicturtle (Feb 6, 2011)

*Old motor homes*

With anything mechanical, the first point is always maintainance/servicing after you've taken someone wi knowledge n waited for a good one. Knowing something isn't right wi your van n sorting it as soon as possible is always the cheaper option. As the owner of a 28 y/o van for the past 4 years,the only major expense has been a gearbox caused by a clutch servo failure! Next time I'll use the rac. Toxic gets full oil n filter changes every march n sits off her hand brake wi the battery disconnected tho will be gettin a solar trickle charger soon. Only hassle with an mot has been a seized handbrake the first year. Tis always a good idea learning to do the little things yourself if possible. 
Yes you will have things failing thru age but it's one o those paradoxes where sometimes regular use actually helps. 
Finally me n the happy group of campers known collectively as the Voodoo Reivers, are all firm believers of "camper karma" never dis anyone elses camper as you will be
cursed wi mechanical failure!
P.s I luvu Toxic Turtle. She has yet to fail to put a smile on my face when I get behind her wheel and I always tell her how good she's been when we get home with the odd stroke of her binacle as we head to our destination!


----------



## Bigpeetee (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi,

We've got a Swift Kontiki on a Ducato Base, It's 10 years old.

Only 46k on the clock.  Few minor issues due to being off the road for 18 mts, brakes not as efficient as they should etc.

I agree with comments, look at the condition, we too looked at a 5 yr old MH that looked totally ragged, would have cost near £3k to update.

I keep mine moving all year, I find it better than just being sat there.

I use a ducato in work, it's done 160k and still goes like a train.

Don't worry too much.

Pete


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Feb 6, 2011)

if you are looking at an older hymer then you wont go far wrong with one on the merc chassis .if you can get one with service history then fine ,but the older the van the less chance later owners keep up with the history side of things .i have a 29 year old bedford cf little documented history and to tell you the truth i have not once had a major failure in the last 6 years of ownership .the odd minor probs i have had have been few also .in fact to me most of the older vans seem to have less troubles than a lot off new one if you are  lucky and find a real good lowish mileage older van then go for it but i would advise  a merc any day.


----------



## frogdude (Feb 6, 2011)

I can't comment on the Hymer from personal experience, but they have a good reputation - also, they seem popular enough that parts should be readily available.

My Bedford is 33 years old, and it's the most reliable vehicle i've ever owned. All the parts i've ever needed (admittedly not many) have been cheap and easily available.

I bet there's a Hymer owners club somewhere online. Would be a good source of info and advice on parts availability.

Whatever you get, the main thing is to have fun and enjoy it!


----------



## Hymer1941 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi 

As a comitted Hymer owner now on 3rd, a 2000, 2.8tdi on Fiat Maxi chassis B544.
Bought this one at 3yr old one owner lhd 18000k(approx 12000miles) full service history
in fact every bill and invoice including original Hymer invoice!!

The vehicle averages 30-32mph based on fill to fill and has now done 80000k(approx52000miles). Serviced and MOTed every year.

OK probs; had to replace 5 gear at 22k miles £400; front tyres at 40k miles, rear still on originals. Bodywork still as good as new, but had to replace habitation door hinge
after wind blew door against my back and broke hinge.

Fitted extras considered a must; gas tank, solar panel, 2x 110amp batteries;
also fitted scooter rack, detatchable chassis mounted.

We have sattelite telly but never used. Interior refurbished 18months ago.

This will be my last Hymer as I'm now getting on a bit.

My advice;  research,research, model, payload,if you intend spending time abroad
(like myself) consider LHD, spend what you can afford,my son paid £27000 for an
11yr old Merc based Hymer last May for example. Last piece of advice and most important, make sure the van (of whatever make) fits you,do not say we can fit
the van, if you do,you will never enjoy motorhoming

good luck and if you buy a Hymer join Hymer International Club

Brian


----------



## David & Ann (Feb 7, 2011)

My own personal view is that the older motor homes are the very best quality as the morden ones. Okay, they may have advanced in Technolgy but for mechanics and quality they cannot me beaten. Late models including MINE is more for show than for what they are really built for. I call it an expensive hobby though we will not do without them.


----------



## colpot (Feb 7, 2011)

We had a Hymer 1994  564 on the Fiat 2.5. 
Admittedly we only had it for a short while as we decided on a different layout. (its taken us our 3rd Motorhome to get the layout that works best for us!)
I loved it and have it as my screensaver on my works laptop even as we speak I am looking at a picture of it parked up on Il de Re back in 2008. (sorry - I digress)

The only thing I would say about the older Hymer is that it is a box on wheels compared to our current more Aerodynamic Rapido and the journey from Devon to Sussex when we collected it was quite nervy as the wind affected it more than I was expecting. But once I realised that turning a corner and suddenly slowing down was due to the wind and not anything wrong with the Van it was fine.

Not sure if there is a model with a Garage though, but I am sure others will know the answer to that.


----------



## ellen (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice guys, i have taken it on board.  Ellen.


----------



## ellen (Feb 8, 2011)

I have found that the big hymer motorhome that has the fixed bed sometimes has the big garage underneath,  ideal to be converted into a dog kennel if necessary.   Ellen


----------



## Firefox (Feb 8, 2011)

I'd prefer motorhomes that have been used reasonably.

When it comes to vehicles, people are often obsessed with "low mileage". In fact a vehicle that has only done 2 or 3 thousand a year indicates it has been standing around for long periods of time. This is bad, not good. They deteriorate far quicker standing about than when used, and getting a good airing, inside and out.

Commercial vehicle chassis and engines are built to do 300,000+ miles so mechanical issues are the least of your worries. The things to look out for in older vehicles are rust, damp, water penetration, delaminations, rot, mould etc. These are far more terminal, widespread, and costly to fix than the odd mechanical fault.


----------



## Ian03/54 (Feb 8, 2011)

ellen said:


> hello everyone,  Must say that i am really enjoying the forum.  Could i ask any hymer motorhome owners, especilly of motorhomes that are around 12yr old or older for you opinion.  I do see quite a few for sale having only done around the 53000 miles which seems nothing for their age.  What i do wonder is if due to age there are lots of parts that need replacing? My hubby and i are totally useless when it comes to  motor mechanics and wouldn`t want to buy anything that would be constantly in need of jobs being done to it.  From what i read the old vw campervans can be bottom less pits moneywise and so i wonder if its the same for the hymer motorhomes.  We do fancy one with a garage underneath so that when the dogs are wet they could use it as a kennel til they dried off.  Any help and advice on these motorhomes would be greatfully accepted.   Best wishes.    Ellen.


 
Hi Ellen,

I just saw your posting and I guess you must mean me, we are on our second Hymer and this one is a 1999 so 12 years old! This one is  a Starline 640,  built on the Mercedes Sprinter with 2.9 and auto gearbox, our first one was a slightly different (smaller) version of the "S Class" that is owned by John Thompson which, as he has said, was built on the previous chassis. We owned our first Hymer for over 8 years and just returned to Hymer after 5 years in a panel-van conversion. 


Differences between the two come down to two things: 

Chassis: The Sprinter base is much more modern to drive BUT the older always felt simply indestructable. Sprinter is much higher powered and the auto gearbox, if you find one, as smooth as silk. Regarding power, there is an old saying that there is no such thing as an underpowered Mercedes just impatient drivers! Bare in mind to allow more time to travel with this chassis, especially if the route has hills! Really the difference comes down to the old one is a light lorry base where the later one is a medium weight van base. One thing to keep in mind is that from 2000 onwards the Sprinter was fitted with a 2.7 engine which has much more electronics and isn’t spoken of as highly as the older engine, also the automatic gearbox option then changed to Sprintshift which is an automated manual (no clutch) which some people have reported problems with. I chose to buy a pre 2000 specifically for the engine/gearbox combination.

Interior: Although the 1999 Starline carries the same cabinets as the same year "S Class" would have had I would say they are built with more concern towards the overall vehicle weight whereas the older Hymer was of far higher quality; thinner ply-wood based cabinetry against solid Balsa filled doors on the older one. Fixtures and fittings (taps, etc) remain of the highest quality in the industry. Spares are maybe a little more expensive but because of the quality used are seldom required. Again spares for Mercedes are surprisingly well priced and always available.

On a personal note I would say that Hymer are about the top of the tree for mass market A class motorhomes, an opinion backed-up by the sales figures. Co-incidently our Starline has just 53000 miles and purrs. If buying a Hymer also consider that any Mercedes based Motorhome will not have a cam-belt to worry about so saving you some pennies. Unless the layout you want is only available on a FIAT base I would always stick with the Merc! To me chassis is more important than layout, though.

If I can help anymore please ask.

Regards, Ian


----------



## Hymer1941 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi guys

Would agree with comments re older Hymers and build quality. Personly would not buy
a Hymer built between 2002 and 2006 the build quality during that period was mediocre
at best. Today, if you can find one, the "pimply body" models on 2.8 chassis, provide
genuine value for money, better winterisation, real wood and properly built with quality
fittings. None of my interior fittings or handles have broken or dropped off. Also you get
a far better payload, mine empty has 750kg.

My previous post should have included Air-rides as a must

Brian


----------

